# FS - Baby Bristlenose Plecos



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

For juvies theres: 
<10 black 
<10 albinos

$2 each. Minimum purchase of 5

Willing to trade for CRS, cherry shrimp or small clown loaches

I should mention that the fish are in Surrey and they are pick up only


----------



## luckyfind (Apr 21, 2010)

pm sent on the plecos


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Pm Sent also.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold a few and did a rough count of fish.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Thanks again Jeff for the plecos. Can't wait to put them in the tanks


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

correction, theres 2 albino males left.


----------



## Taiko (Jul 9, 2010)

Are only the 2 albino males left? No other ones?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

do u have ( yellow )Albino Bristlenose Plecostomus ? thks


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Taiko said:


> Are only the 2 albino males left? No other ones?


I went to his house to get some of these plecos. I saw one adult male (brown or black). So maybe 3 males total ^^.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

pisces said:


> do u have ( yellow )Albino Bristlenose Plecostomus ? thks


Yep he got tons of them. Got a few of his albino bristlenose plecos from him this morning.


----------



## ray00ching (Apr 29, 2010)

*BNP wanted*

PM sent to you! Thanks!


----------



## ray00ching (Apr 29, 2010)

Any adult left?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

All adults should be gone in 15 min. 

Still have a bunch of babies/juvies though.


----------



## ray00ching (Apr 29, 2010)

Let me know if any adult left. Thanks!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

All gone. sorry. Only babies left.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i'd like to pick up a few babies along with the 33g.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

PM for plecos


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> i'd like to pick up a few babies along with the 33g.


no problem, just remind me when you come.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

You have a PM.


----------

